# Another quick question about types and dating/marriage...



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

If you had to date/marry a type that was exactly like your own except one letter was different, which one would you choose? I guess it might be more interesting if you supplied some reasons or something, so go ahead and do that if you want.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

i'm an INTP and i'd probably choose an INTJ .. 

(romantically) i know i don't want an extrovert and i'm unsure about how i feel towards F males ..
i'm not too sure about the sensing/intuition thing either .. i didn't think they were compatible? i could be wrong.


----------



## Leanna (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm an ISTJ and I'd probably choose an ISFJ.

I've only really known two before: 1) a female ISFJ who I've been friends with for years and 2) a male ISFJ who I recently met within the past couple of months.

Even so, I feel like an ISFJ would be the perfect future husband and a great parent to any future children we might have. I also feel like ISFJ's and I have minimal conflict compared to my interactions with other types. We may disagree on a lot of issues and have a different mindet (i.e. both of the ISFJ's I've met have been really nice "I want to dedicate my life to help humanity and make the world a better place" people ...and I'm more of a "I want to get a nice corproate high-paying stable job and house/family/car/etc." person) but somehow even when we argue, it feels like we're still getting along. There are some things that could become a problem, like the ISFJ's tendency to let their resentment/anger build-up because they usually toss it aside and try to please other people first. But I feel like it's something I could handle.

For awhile I thought a ISTJ-INTJ match might possibly be good. I love the intellectual conversation I have with INTJs the most out of all the types, but I just don't think I could handle some of their flaws in the long run. Specifically, the "i'll hold a grudge forever" and the "i'm superior to you" ones. I can be excellent friends with INTJs though. :wink: One of the closest friendships I've ever had was with an INTJ.

I took an online test once that said I had a preference for ESTJs (romantically). But I've never actually had experience with an ESTJ before, so I wouldn't know if we'd be a good match. Although, I'm not quite sure how well I'd do with an Extrovert. I suppose the theory is that we would "balance" each other out, he'd bring me "out of my shell" *cough* or something to that effect, but I'm not sure if I would enjoy that. Although, I do think that we'd have a lot of other similarities and I like people who are more extroverted and talkative. I guess I'll have to wait till I meet a ESTJ in real life, and find out. :tongue: I'm still open to a possible ESTJ match and definitely would be interested in seeing what that would be like.

Lastly, ISTPs - I just don't think that we'd make a good match. :mellow:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm....

ENFP, ISFP, INTP, INFJ

Honestly, all of 'em sound great. I couldn't just pick a specific one though, because there are certain exceptions to each type. I think any of those types that was mature would be nice . An Extrovert might intimidate me a little at first, but I think it's something I could get used to in the end. A sensor, why not? I don't really feel like I have a communication barrier with them, but I guess it's because I'm not good at conversations period. A Thinker, mayyybeee . As long as they were nice, haha, but I think most of 'em are anyways. A Judger (that sounds so negative D, again, why not?  As long as they wouldn't order me to clean pointless things, we'd be great


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Leanna said:


> Lastly, ISTPs - I just don't think that we'd make a good match. :mellow:


You know you want an ISTP, we're just naturally awesome to be around.:tongue:

In response to the original question, I'd probably have to go with ESTP just so we can do crazy stuff and they can match my energy.


----------



## Leanna (Mar 8, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> You know you want an ISTP, we're just naturally awesome to be around. :tongue:


Aw that's exactly the problem! I think an ISTP male would probably be a bit bored around me, an ISTJ female. :blushed: You'd probably wish you were with someone else who you could do adventurous and crazy things with, right?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Leanna said:


> Aw that's exactly the problem! I think an ISTP male would probably be a bit bored around me, an ISTJ female. :blushed: You'd probably wish you were with someone else who you could do adventurous and crazy things with, right?


Yes I would. I'd also use my natural charm to get whoever I'm with to join me and make sure they enjoyed it.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

*I*ntensely
*S*tinky
*T*yrannosaurus
*P*oodies


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> *I*ntensely
> *S*tinky
> *T*yrannosaurus
> *P*oodies


*I*'m
*S*till
*T*eh
*P*wner


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> *I*'m
> *S*till
> *T*eh
> *P*wner


*I*f only you could 
*S*mell 
*T*hat you are an extremely smelly
*P*ile of poo-poo.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> *I*f only you could
> *S*mell
> *T*hat you are an extremely smelly
> *P*ile of poo-poo.


*I*
*S*ay
*T*hat you are delusional
*P*lop.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> *I*
> *S*ay
> *T*hat you are delusional
> *P*lop.


:sad: ................​


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, I also have a bit of an intolerance for Sensors. I personally would pick an INTJ. For some reason I seem to actually prefer J types over P types for the most part, though it does seem to depend on gender somewhat. Since I have a really strong I, I don't think I could put up with an E type for very long, and S types just come off as kind of shallow to me. I could probably stand an INFP, too, though the F/T difference seems to matter a bit more than the J/P difference in my case. Not as much as you might think, though.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

ISTPs are actually about the only sensors that I get along with consistently. However, they do get bored of me after a little while because I don't so much go out and "do" stuff.

ENTPs are fine alone, but irritate me in groups... even the ones around here, for example, when they got together. With just one in the group, they constantly push to be looked up to as "the ideas one, with the clever wit," which is kind of repulsive to me. I've never known an ENTP-female, but the males get on my nerves quite a bit.

INTJs would be a bad mix too. They _seem_ a lot like us at a distance, but when you get into close-quarters (er... pretty much any time you have to work together to get something done, or change their mind about something, or... well... really compromise in any way), the illusion crumbles. If they were a really weak J, whose organization and drive didn't interfere with me at all and wasn't a cause for condecenttion, they would be a lot of fun, but it seems like that would be impossible in something as close-quarters as a relationship.

INFPs have, thus far, been fantastic. I love snail deeply, and seem to get along with all the others here quite well too. I'd go for INFPs first, ISTPs second, INTJs third, and then ENTPs (because I think there's a much better chance of finding an INTJ who's either not controlling in the relationship, laid back themselves, or else happy to work on things separately (any one of those would make them fine) than there is to find an ENTP who doesn't try to be the best at everything all the time.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

1. Intj
2. Infp
3. Istp
4. Entp


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Thinking as an INFP, I think the order would be:
1) ISFP
2) INTP
3) INFJ
4) ENFP
Actually, thinking about it, I like all four of those types, though ENFPs come across as a little bizarre at times.

From the perspective of my INTP alter ego,
1) INFP
2) INTJ
3) ISTP
4) ENTP

I think.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I want a woman who is a feeler too, preferably an intuitive one. I would say either an ENFP or an INFJ, but I'm not ruling out ISFx.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmmm...

I can pick ENFP, ISFP, INTP, or INFJ

I guess if an ENFP were like my brother, he'd be just about perfect. We've never had any major conflicts. Other ENFPs can be promiscuous, or a bit pushy. They might not respect my privacy or my boundaries. Those are flaws that I would consider dealbreakers.

An ISFP would be fun. If the ISFP were willing to accept my strange beliefs and the strange lifestyle that comes from it instead of trying to make me conform to something more normal, I'd be fine with one. I think an ISFP might consider me too weird and might reject my plans to live very simply, in poverty, with very few physical comforts. A mate would either have to have the intuition to understand my strangeness or the patience to blindly accept it.

My current selection is an INTP, although I am traditionally incompatible with that type. Cryptonia is delightful and nurturing. I only hope that he will learn to take my beliefs seriously instead of thinking I am silly for some of the things that concern me. Usually the problem I have with INTPs is that they like to argue too much, about everything, and it wears me out. 

INFJs tend to be too critical. I need someone who won't expect me to always keep the place neat or follow the rules. I would have the same problem with an INFJ that I would have with most other non-INFPs... they would expect me to conform and be normal. I would refuse, and it would end up being a dealbreaker. 

Really, I think the only truly compatible type would be INFP, and even then, it would depend on the values of the individual. I don't get along perfectly with any type, and yet there are always a few exceptions. 

...right now, I'm in an improbable relationship with someone exceptional. :laughing:


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

Assuming I'm INTP, I'd say:

1. INTJ - _reason:_ similar frame of mind
2. INFP - _reason:_ tendency to be artistic (as long as she's not too "hipsterish" lol)
3. ISTP - _reason: _exciting maybe?
4. ... ENTP - not a good match for me actually


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

ENTP, since they are very energetic, funny, intelligent, playful, and charming. At least, the ones I've known in real life have been. I think the other three are about on equal footing, although I favor the iNtuitives to the ISTP.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I actually find Ns to be entertaining if they can take my sense of humor. Both my sisters are Ns and I find it very entertaining making fun of their ideas and they love my realism. Sometimes the different points of view can make for some good fun.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I actually find Ns to be entertaining if they can take my sense of humor. Both my sisters are Ns and I find it very entertaining making fun of their ideas and they love my realism. Sometimes the different points of view can make for some good fun.


Very true, again. Maybe, mcgoo, maybe. You might be an exception.


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> You're Intuitiveness has nothing to do with it, I just like throwing stuff.:tongue:


Could this possibly be related to the "INFPs to the moon" scheme? :-}


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Naydra said:


> Could this possibly be related to the "INFPs to the moon" scheme? :-}


Nope, you're clearly not an NF, though I am doing both simply because I feel like it.


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Nope, you're clearly not an NF, though I am doing both simply because I feel like it.


Are you saying I'll be thrown to the moon too? With the INFPs?..... :shocked:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Naydra said:


> Are you saying I'll be thrown to the moon too? With the INFPs?..... :shocked:


Nope, you're an INTP not an INFP, you'll just be thrown.


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Nope, you're an INTP not an INFP, you'll just be thrown.


lol, duly noted.

For a second there I thought I was going to be around INFPs for too long... I heard somewhere they are actually Dragons!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Naydra said:


> lol, duly noted.
> 
> For a second there I thought I was going to be around INFPs for too long... I heard somewhere they are actually Dragons!


Don't worry, dragons can be very helpful. I know there's one Chinese legend about four dragons that turned into four major rivers in China because they were trying to give people water despite being told that they weren't allowed to.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Very true, again. Maybe, mcgoo, maybe. You might be an exception.


That wasn't so hard was it?:tongue:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> That wasn't so hard was it?:tongue:


I'm stubborn, of course it was difficult. I generally don't do something just because someone said so.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> I'm stubborn, of course it was difficult. I generally don't do something just because someone said so.


Then we've accomplished something here.:tongue:


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Don't worry, dragons can be very helpful. I know there's one Chinese legend about four dragons that turned into four major rivers in China because they were trying to give people water despite being told that they weren't allowed to.


There is always an exception somewhere. That seems to be the general conclusion of this thread XD


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Naydra said:


> There is always an exception somewhere. That seems to be the general conclusion of this thread XD


That is true, bring the Dragon back down to earth and you'll have to deal with the fire.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Right now an INTJ would suit my needs. I've been feeling more T lately, so why not. I'm not sure how it would work out, I don't think I've met an INTJ female in person. I do know that things would be too introverted lol, but I'm willing to risk that. We'd respect our needs for space and that's something that is important to me.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

> I also have a large I (100% according to MBTI); but I figure out that extroverts that are NF aren't that bad even if they might be a little sort of annoying. I can stand it; ENFX might have have a good character that appeals to me even due to their slight annoyance.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I also have a _really_ large I, though I've never taken the official test or anything so I can't be exactly sure how much so. But when I take other tests I always score as 89-100% introverted, and I have a really hard time talking to or getting my points across to anyone, so...yeah.

Yes, I can tolerate NF extroverts better than any other kind. Though over really long periods of time they do get quite irritating. I think most of my friends have been ENFPs, actually. Probably because I don't really have any chance of actually befriending an introvert in real life since neither of us would really be willing to approach the other, and I wouldn't really be willing to accept the friendship of someone I can't tolerate. That pretty much leaves ENFPs and ENFJs as my only real potential friends. Well, maybe a limited number of ENTPs.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

I like this thread.
ok, so I can just change one letter...
I am ISFP

ISFJ ? No, we are almost the same but we have a totally different way of dealing with the external world. One is judging the other one is percieving. It creates confusion, in the end we realize that we actually are totally different after all...

ISTP ? Hmm.. I dont know. We have the same style, but when we start talking we dont really connect. We can talk about things we see and experience etc. but when it gets personal it gets difficult

INFP ? We notice that we have something in common (introverted feeling), but when we move on we notice that we have a totally different style and way of dealing with things. I am down-to-earth, the INFP is abstract. Confusion is the result...

ESFP ? I have to say yes to this. I think I:s and E:s are a good combination, and we both have something of each other in ourselves.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

In practice, I'd probably rule out an INTP or ISFP based on type, but if forced to be with a similar type, I would choose (in that order) over INFJ or ENFP. The behavior of an INFJ or ENFP would hurt me on a regular basis. What an interesting, horrific question - I can't be with someone unless I like and trust that person a lot.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Based on that I might be an INTJ, let's do that.

INFJ: maybe. Depends on the person and how mature and open to new possibilities they are.
INTP: Probably not. Depends on if the person had devolped thier feelings a little bit. Or at least be willing to deal with mine when they rear they're head.
ENTJ: Maybe. Unless is was someone pretty blanced like Daylight, probably not.
ISTJ: Again, good chance not. I'd get frustrated that she wouldn't be willing to change things simply because that's how it's always been done. (No offense Leanna) Plus, I think that when my feelings do come up, there'd be that problem if she hasn't worked on the F.

Again, I'd think I'd have a good romantic relationship with ENFXs. For both the ENFPS and ENFJs I've met, they've always been amazing, insightful, and helpful.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm ENFP.

I would pick either ENTP or ENFJ. Leaning towards ENFJ.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I'd date an INFP or ENTP.


----------

